# What are my chances of getting Jobseekers Allowance ?



## Kano (13 Dec 2009)

After finishing college ,I worked for a company for 5 years from 2000-2005.
I was then left go so was on Jobseekers Benefit for 1 year,until it expired.

After that I went back to college to do a 1 year Masters (paid for by myself),I did not apply for Jobseekers Allowance or any other assistance.

When I finished that in 2007 I took some time out to look after my mother who was sick and I supported myself off my savings (Which are now almost depleted ).

Thankfully she has made a full recovery and now I am hoping to go back to work but jobs in my area, mechanical engineering, are pretty scarce and I havent had much success due to the dramatic downturn in the economy .

Is there any point in me applying for jobseekers allowance at this stage,bearing in mind I have been supporting myself off my savings for the last 3 years and havent worked in over 4 years ?
I'd be grateful for any feedback,many thanks in advance


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Dec 2009)

*Re: What is my status ?*

[FONT=&quot]Please  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be closed.

Brendan
Administrator [/FONT]


----------



## Ireland.1 (5 Jan 2010)

Does anyone have some insight into the above, please.

I'm in a similar position to the OP.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jan 2010)

Better to open a thread stating your exact query


----------

